# Fried some chips on my mobo w/ gfx card, will it happen again?



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

See the issues here...






System Specs:
Intel i5-750 
Asus P7P55D-E LX LGA 1156
OCZ 550W Modular PSU
16 GB DDR3 (4 x 4GB)
2 x 250GB Seagate Barracudas in RAID1
1 x 1TB WD Caviar Black 
Asus DVD burner
EVGA 512-P3-N841-A3 GeForce 8800GTS

I had a pretty basic graphics card, that required no additional power, for a couple years with no issues. I bought two EVGA GeForce 8800GTS 512MB from a friend for real cheap when he was upgrading. So I decided to swap my cheap card with the 8800. I followed all proper procedure to working on a PC, anti-static wrist strap and all. I removed the old card and put in one of the new ones. Then I plugged in the 6-pin pci-e power to the card, next the motherboard (btw, I am using the pci-e power cable that my friend gave me with the gfx cards, I couldn't find the one that came with my PSU). I closed up the box, hooked everything back up and pressed the power button. Power LED flashed for a split second and shut right down. I pulled the power and opened the case and smelled a bit of burnt plastic. I pulled the card and looked around but I didn't notice anything wrong so I put the old card back in. PC booted like normal, but no video, even heard the windows log in sound. I tried an old pci gfx card in one of the plain pci slots and it worked fine.

So afraid that I burnt out the card too I put it in an older PC, and no issues using the SAME power cable. I even added the other card and set up SLI and it is still working great. 

So, I took some pictures so I could blow them up on my other PC and see if I bent a pin or something and I noticed the burnt chips. I found the same mobo on ebay, a new one amazingly, and I ordered it for $90. It was hard finding 1156 motherboards!

My question is, what do you think went wrong? When I get the new motherboard, do you think the same thing will happen? Is it possible that the pci-e cable wasn't compatible with my PSU? I know the cable works because I used it on another computer.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 28, 2013)

ominub said:


> See the issues here...
> http://i.imgur.com/GYi1E9D.jpg
> 
> System Specs:
> ...



Let me guess, the wire he gave you was a 2 x Molex to 1 x PCI-E 6 pin. Your PSU didnt have a 6pin, because it wasnt designed to take the load of a GPU that requires more than 75watts (which your motherboard provides). You overloaded the PSU, and that in turn blew anything that was unfortunate enough to be connected.
You obviously need a power supply better than your current, perhaps a 550w or 600w. Get a new PSU with a 6pin connector, dont plug in anything that requires additional 6pin power until you get one.

EDIT:
tl;dr - you need a bronze rated PSU *that has a 6 pin connector, do not use molex adapters*


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Let me guess, the wire he gave you was a 2 x Molex to 1 x PCI-E 6 pin. Your PSU didnt have a 6pin, because it wasnt designed to take the load of a GPU that requires more than 75watts (which your motherboard provides). You overloaded the PSU, and that in turn blew anything that was unfortunate enough to be connected.
> You obviously need a power supply better than your current, perhaps a 550w or 600w. Get a new PSU, dont plug in anything that requires additional 6pin power until you get one.



Hey, thanks for getting back to me. No it was a regular 6-pin to 6+2-pin cable. Here is my power supply OCZ Fatal1ty 550W It is actually a 550 watt, sorry about that. I think it should be able to handle this graphics card EVGA 512-P3-N841-A3 GeForce 8800GTS

What do you think? Is my PSU sufficient to power that card? It was the first time using those pcie slots, do you think they are faulty?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 28, 2013)

ominub said:


> Hey, thanks for getting back to me. No it was a regular 6-pin to 6+2-pin cable. Here is my power supply OCZ Fatal1ty 550W It is actually a 550 watt, sorry about that. I think it should be able to handle this graphics card EVGA 512-P3-N841-A3 GeForce 8800GTS
> 
> What do you think? Is my PSU sufficient to power that card?



Sorry for the confusion then.
Yes it should be sufficient, 550w is typically perfect for a single gpu and cpu.
The issue either lies with a faulty motherboard, or that GPU is a revolver loaded with a single bullet.
Modular cables SHOULD be universal from my knowledge, there is no reason they would turn out different.

Specifically, you blew the main PCI-E slot.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 28, 2013)

Bad luck.  If the board is ok I mean if the PCB is not burnt, you can attempt to give it to a motherboard repair center and tell them to replace the chips. Replacing those chips with a hot air gun is a piece of cake. Then you can keep it as spare or just sell it to someone else. If you sell it, do tell him about the repair work to be honest and also tell him that the problem was minor and nothing else was damaged.

Another option is that Asus probably gives warranty for burnt chips but not burnt PCB. So you can try to claim warranty.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2013)

the problem is that 550W PSU has two 25A 12V rails.

they arent particularly weak, but what you did using a molex adaptor was forcing all the power usage onto one rail - so you more or less halved the available power, and it blew things up.


using adaptors on a multi rail PSU is a bad idea, because unlike the PSU designers you dont get a choice which rail the power is drawn from.


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Sorry for the confusion then.
> Yes it should be sufficient, 550w is typically perfect for a single gpu and cpu.
> The issue either lies with a faulty motherboard, or that GPU is a revolver loaded with a single bullet.
> Modular cables SHOULD be universal from my knowledge, there is no reason they would turn out different.
> ...



Damn, well thanks for the help. I've plugged it in an out of my other PC about 15 times without any issues and I've had 2 or 3 different pci-e GPUs in my current pc, but none that required additional power. Should I hook up my old pc with my new PSU and see if it works? I'm afraid to burn out another mobo!




itsakjt said:


> Bad luck.  If the board is ok I mean if the PCB is not burnt, you can attempt to give it to a motherboard repair center and tell them to replace the chips. Replacing those chips with a hot air gun is a piece of cake. Then you can keep it as spare or just sell it to someone else. If you sell it, do tell him about the repair work to be honest and also tell him that the problem was minor and nothing else was damaged.
> 
> Another option is that Asus probably gives warranty for burnt chips but not burnt PCB. So you can try to claim warranty.



Yeah, maybe it's that Mercury Retrograde my crazy Aunt is always talking about! She seems to blame all electronics issues on the stars and planets...
I'll see if I can find a repair center near by, how much does that typically cost? Good thinking on the warranty! I forgot ASUS gives 3 year warranties! I bought the parts for this build in November 2010! I'll contact ASUS about it. 

Thanks again for the help guys!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 28, 2013)

Mussels said:


> the problem is that 550W PSU has two 25A 12V rails.
> 
> they arent particularly weak, but what you did using a molex adaptor was forcing all the power usage onto one rail - so you more or less halved the available power, and it blew things up.
> 
> ...



That's what I thought, but he used a modular 6pin cable, apparently.


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

Mussels said:


> the problem is that 550W PSU has two 25A 12V rails.
> 
> they arent particularly weak, but what you did using a molex adaptor was forcing all the power usage onto one rail - so you more or less halved the available power, and it blew things up.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your response. I just cleared that up with RCoon, I was using a standard PCI-E 6-pin to 6+2-pin cable.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> That's what I thought, but he used a modular 6pin cable, apparently.



he said he got it from a friend, its possible the wiring was incompatible with his PSU, even if it physically fit.


i've never liked multi rail PSU's (even tho i use them) because of situations like this. its possible this was a random occurence, but still, best to focus on what we know to be a bad idea first.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 28, 2013)

Mussels said:


> he said he got it from a friend, its possible the wiring was incompatible with his PSU, even if it physically fit.



That is what I wasnt too sure about, at least you shed some light on that, could present a problem.


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

Mussels said:


> he said he got it from a friend, its possible the wiring was incompatible with his PSU, even if it physically fit.
> 
> 
> i've never liked multi rail PSU's (even tho i use them) because of situations like this. its possible this was a random occurence, but still, best to focus on what we know to be a bad idea first.





RCoon said:


> That is what I wasnt too sure about, at least you shed some light on that, could present a problem.



What do you guys suggest I do? Order a new pci-e cable? Should I pick up a multimeter and test the PSU?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 28, 2013)

ominub said:


> What do you guys suggest I do? Order a new pci-e cable? Should I pick up a multimeter and test the PSU?



Or get a Bronze rated 550w PSU, as your current PSU is not even Bronze rated, it just says 80PLUS.
Personally I'm just 100% paranoid about anything not bronze rated.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 28, 2013)

ominub said:


> Damn, well thanks for the help. I've plugged it in an out of my other PC about 15 times without any issues and I've had 2 or 3 different pci-e GPUs in my current pc, but none that required additional power. Should I hook up my old pc with my new PSU and see if it works? I'm afraid to burn out another mobo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It should not cost much. The chips are cheap. They will take some extra money as the service charge. I think it will be repaired within 12-15$.


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Or get a Bronze rated 550w PSU, as your current PSU is not even Bronze rated, it just says 80PLUS.
> Personally I'm just 100% paranoid about anything not bronze rated.



Okay thanks, I'll look into a new PSU.



itsakjt said:


> It should not cost much. The chips are cheap. They will take some extra money as the service charge. I think it will be repaired within 12-15$.



Really, that cheap? I found a local shop, I'll give them a call. Thanks.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 28, 2013)

ominub said:


> Okay thanks, I'll look into a new PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, that cheap? I found a local shop, I'll give them a call. Thanks.



Yes.  The place where I live, these things are done for as low as 600 Rs(10 $ approx).


----------



## shovenose (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah I would honestly get a new PSU. Seasonic is the best PSU brand


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> Yes.  The place where I live, these things are done for as low as 600 Rs(10 $ approx).



Ha ha! a co-worker of mine is from Pakistan, he always talks about the difference between Rupees and Dollars and that if he made his current salary in Pakistan, he would live like royalty. 

Called a few shops nearby, only one will do it and its $60 an hour.  I'll wait and see what Asus says about a warranty replacement...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Yeah I would honestly get a new PSU. Seasonic is the best PSU brand



Enermax is pretty damn good as well, So is corsair for that matter but Dave has a minor issue with them and I will be switching brands when the time is right for the same reason.


..... I came to this topic with an open mind in good faith, Sadly I am rather disappointed in the lack of fatty shallow fried high in cholesterol goodness being displayed in this thread.







good day to you sir!


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dave has a minor issue with them and I will be switching brands when the time is right for the same reason.



Mind elaborating on that reason?


Just got off the chat with ASUS, they're going to RMA the motherboard but since it has physical damage (burnt pieces) they may choose not to repair/replace it. Will update.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2013)

long story short, they sent him a review sample that had different caps to the units they were selling on the shelf. The caps in the retail ones are still good but you cant trust a company that says one thing but then turns around and does something completely different.

It just makes dave's review pointless because he's not testing the same units that are being sold on the shelf, he's testing a cherry picked one or one thats been made/modified especially for reviewers.

Dave called them out on it twice I think but I cant remember what their responses were (if any)


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> long story short, they sent him a review sample that had different caps to the units they were selling on the shelf. The caps in the retail ones are still good but you cant trust a company that says one thing but then turns around and does something completely different.
> 
> It just makes dave's review pointless because he's not testing the same units that are being sold on the shelf, he's testing a cherry picked one or one thats been made/modified especially for reviewers.
> 
> Dave called them out on it twice I think but I cant remember what their responses were (if any)



Wow, that's fishy... 

Would you (or anyone else) mind recommending a new PSU for this build. You guys are waaayyy more knowledgeable about this than I am. It's getting pretty close to upgrade time  so I'd like it to be either fairly inexpensive, or good enough to use in my next build.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2013)

fishy is how dave also put it if i remember correctly 

Pick a 600-750w Enermax, Seasonic or Antec PSU. you really cant go wrong with those. Both Enermax & Seasonic can be a little pricey compared to the competition but you really do get what you pay for. They make some of the best quality PSUs and Seasonic being as awesome as they are actually makes PSUs for their competitors or have an agreement allowing them to rebadge and sell their units.

A good 650W unit will cover any future upgrades big or small.


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> fishy is how dave also put it if i remember correctly
> 
> Pick a 600-750w Enermax, Seasonic or Antec PSU. you really cant go wrong with those. Both Enermax & Seasonic can be a little pricey compared to the competition but you really do get what you pay for. They make some of the best quality PSUs and Seasonic being as awesome as they are actually makes PSUs for their competitors or have an agreement allowing them to rebadge and sell their units.
> 
> A good 650W unit will cover any future upgrades big or small.



Thanks for the recommendation. I like this one but there are a lot of bad reviews SeaSonic x650


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2013)

ominub said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I like this one but there are a lot of bad reviews SeaSonic x650



IMO its within margin of error. you cant promise that ALL of the hardware that rolls off your production line are going to be 100% fault free. Bad PSUs do slip through QC just like any other PC hardware component.

JonnyGuru gave the PSU 9.5/10 back in 2009 when im guessing the PSU was first released.


This is only one out of the many series's that Seasonic make. Seasonic are well known for their reliability and build quality.


----------



## Geofrancis (Jun 28, 2013)

I think everyone is jumping to the wrong conclusion. the chip that has burnt out is a pcie multiplexer no significant current runs through it as its tied to the data pins.

What I would try is taping the pcie slot on the graphics card so only the first pcie lane is connecting so it runs like a x1 slot. you might be able to bypass the damaged lanes but you are going to have to replace your motherboard if that doesn't work.

http://www.asmedia.com.tw/eng/e_show_products.php?item=82&cate_index=67


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

Geofrancis said:


> I think everyone is jumping to the wrong conclusion. the chip that has burnt out is a pcie multiplexer no significant current runs through it as its tied to the data pins.
> 
> What I would try is taping the pcie slot on the graphics card so only the first pcie lane is connecting so it runs like a x1 slot. you might be able to bypass the damaged lanes but you are going to have to replace your motherboard if that doesn't work.
> 
> ...



Interesting! Okay I'll try that when I get home from work. If it wasn't the power supply, what could have caused the chip to burn?

Is there a specific number of pins I need to cover? If I am running in x1, any idea how much of a performance hit will I see?


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 28, 2013)

ominub said:


> Interesting! Okay I'll try that when I get home from work. If it wasn't the power supply, what could have caused the chip to burn?
> 
> Is there a specific number of pins I need to cover? If I am running in x1, any idea how much of a performance hit will I see?



Maybe some temporal shorting on the slot or on the card caused by moisture, dust, a bent pin or some metal bit, check them even when the photo is fine. 

Check this picture of a x1 video card





So you should cover until the 6th pin of the long part after the notch


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

Derek12 said:


> Maybe some temporal shorting on the slot or on the card caused by moisture, dust, a bent pin or some metal bit, check them even when the photo is fine.
> 
> So you should cover until the 6th pin of the long part after the notch




Okay, I'm going to try this when I get home. I looked in there but I couldn't see any bent pins. Here are a few more pictures of my motherboard. If you look at the full size image and zoom in you can see that the pins look fine. Anyway, the thing is burnt up good so cleaning the pins out now wont do me any good. 

So, if the card works in x1 mode, does that rule out an issue with the power supply?


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 28, 2013)

ominub said:


> Okay, I'm going to try this when I get home. I looked in there but I couldn't see any bent pins. Here are a few more pictures of my motherboard. If you look at the full size image and zoom in you can see that the pins look fine. Anyway, the thing is burnt up good so cleaning the pins out now wont do me any good.
> 
> So, if the card works in x1 mode, does that rule out an issue with the power supply?



Bent pins is only one possibility there are more as I said maybe the pin was bent when inserting the card and came to shape after taking it out also take a look at the card even if it worked on another computer.

Geofrancis is right, that doesn't seem to be a PSU issue. a PSU would burn VRM chips at most and these aren't VRM chips.


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

Derek12 said:


> Bent pins is only one possibility there are more as I said maybe the pin was bent when inserting the card and came to shape after taking it out also take a look at the card even if it worked on another computer.
> 
> Geofrancis is right, that doesn't seem to be a PSU issue. a PSU would burn VRM chips at most and these aren't VRM chips.



You know, that might be what happened. I just remembered there being a bit of resistance when trying to line up the card. It was about 1.5mm too far forward and I had to finagle it a bit. That was while it was outside of the slot though... 

I'll update when I get home.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 28, 2013)

Is it just me, or it there something missing from here? it has solder but no component


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 28, 2013)

tigger said:


> Is it just me, or it there something missing from here? it has solder but no component
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130628/aPP3KLMh.jpg



No, it's normal


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

Okay, so it works in x1 mode with the rest of the pins taped off! I am using the old graphics card that doesn't require additional power. I guess I'll try it with the other card now.


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2013)

The burnt chip is a PCI-E channel switch chip. It (the mobo) is defective. Return for RMA if possible.


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

erocker said:


> The burnt chip is a PCI-E channel switch chip. It (the mobo) is defective. Return for RMA if possible.



ASUS is going to repair/replace it. It'll be in the mail tomorrow.

The second card did not work. The power LED flashes, and the fans do about 1 full turn and then it dies. Pressing the power button again does nothing. I also tried unplugging everything from the PSU but the motherboard and the GPU, same result. It has to have something to do with the GPU/cable/PSU in addition to the PCI-E channel switch chips.


----------



## Geofrancis (Jun 28, 2013)

good stuff. you will get about 75% of your graphics cards performance while running in a x1 slot so its not ideal but it will keep you going till your new board arrives.

ah that card might be damaged from the initial run with the board.


----------



## ominub (Jun 28, 2013)

Geofrancis said:


> ah that card might be damaged from the initial run with the board.



I'd agree, but it is currently running in my old PC in SLI right now. There doesn't seem to be any issue with it. 

It's got to be the motherboard having an issue with the extra power coming from the GPU. It works with the old, cheap card in 1x and both cards work flawlessly in different PCs. If I had a motherboard I was willing to roll the dice on, I'd move the power supply to test that... maybe I'll swap the PSU from my old PC. Yeah, I'll try that after my workout.

I've got to say, this is the best experience I've ever had in a forum. Usually questions are greeted with hostility by elitists not willing to offer assistance, just looking to belittle new-comers. Thanks again for the help everyone.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2013)

ominub said:


> I've got to say, this is the best experience I've ever had in a forum. Usually questions are greeted with hostility by elitists not willing to offer assistance, just looking to belittle new-comers. Thanks again for the help everyone.



We had a few of them kind of people around here, It took a while but they have just recently been banned.


----------



## Geofrancis (Jun 28, 2013)

ominub said:


> I'd agree, but it is currently running in my old PC in SLI right now. There doesn't seem to be any issue with it.
> 
> It's got to be the motherboard having an issue with the extra power coming from the GPU. It works with the old, cheap card in 1x and both cards work flawlessly in different PCs. If I had a motherboard I was willing to roll the dice on, I'd move the power supply to test that... maybe I'll swap the PSU from my old PC. Yeah, I'll try that after my workout.
> 
> I've got to say, this is the best experience I've ever had in a forum. Usually questions are greeted with hostility by elitists not willing to offer assistance, just looking to belittle new-comers. Thanks again for the help everyone.



It must just have been a pin getting bent when you inserted the card or something just make sure its flat and level when you insert it into the slot next time.

And be glad the card is working.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2013)

IMO, If Asus have offered to RMA it. I would take the opportunity.

Sure you wont have a PC for a month but better safe then sorry i say


----------



## ominub (Jun 29, 2013)

Geofrancis said:


> It must just have been a pin getting bent when you inserted the card or something just make sure its flat and level when you insert it into the slot next time.
> 
> And be glad the card is working.



Yeah I'm definitely glad the card is still working.



FreedomEclipse said:


> We had a few of them kind of people around here, It took a while but they have just recently been banned.



Well that's good. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> IMO, If Asus have offered to RMA it. I would take the opportunity.
> 
> Sure you wont have a PC for a month but better safe then sorry i say



I'm sending that thing back first thing in the morning! I wouldn't pass up that opportunity.


----------



## ominub (Jun 29, 2013)

Wait a minute! I think i just figured out what was wrong. My power supply has two red 8-pin PCI-E modular outputs. See below:


** note: my PSU only has the *two red 8-pin* connectors and the *four black 6-pin* connectors ** This was the only large image I could find.




My PSU (Newegg)

I was using a 6-pin PCI-E cable and connecting it into the black outputs that I use to power the sata devices. I just found the cables that came with my PSU and they are 8-pin red connectors on one side and 6-pin on the other with "PCI-E" stickers on them. 

Could that be it? The cable I was using is from an differnt power supply; a Corsair HX620W





Friends PSU (Newegg)

Also I googled and found an image of the actual cable I was using... not sure if it helps.






here is the cable that came with my PSU.





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 29, 2013)

The black ones have different voltages to the red ones, and different grounds.

You need to get the correct cable, if not for the card for safety reasons

You just put 2 different voltage outputs of the psu onto the same circuit, you're overloading the PSU and tripping the safety


----------



## ominub (Jun 29, 2013)

cheesy999 said:


> The black ones have different voltages to the red ones, and different grounds.
> 
> You need to get the correct cable, if not for the card for safety reasons
> 
> You just put 2 different voltage outputs of the psu onto the same circuit, you're overloading the PSU and tripping the safety



Well I feel like a damned fool. All because I was too lazy to look for the cables that came with my PSU-- lesson learned the hard way. I guess we can mark this one [SOLVED]. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Geofrancis (Jun 29, 2013)

I think if you put the graphics card in at 1x I think it would work now you have the correct cable. Because you put the pcie into the sata output It should have just gave the card insufficient power for it to boot. (3.3v/5v/12v instead of 12v/12v/12v)Luckily the way they have wired your power supply means that your graphics card just got too low a voltage rather than catching fire or something but its possible 12v fed back into the 3.3v frying the chips on the board. When you said you were using someone else's power supply adapter I thought you were meaning a molex to pcie adapter.


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 29, 2013)

But did the card survive, right? because killing the motherboard PCIE chips and card surviving due to wrong output, strange!


----------



## ominub (Jun 29, 2013)

Geofrancis said:


> I think if you put the graphics card in at 1x I think it would work now you have the correct cable. Because you put the pcie into the sata output It should have just gave the card insufficient power for it to boot. (3.3v/5v/12v instead of 12v/12v/12v)Luckily the way they have wired your power supply means that your graphics card just got too low a voltage rather than catching fire or something but its possible 12v fed back into the 3.3v frying the chips on the board. When you said you were using someone else's power supply adapter I thought you were meaning a molex to pcie adapter.



I was using someone elses 6-pin PCI-E cable when my PSU uses an 8-pin cable for PCI-E, but it wasn't a molex adapter. Yeah, I'm glad nothing burst into flames!



Derek12 said:


> But did the card survive, right? because killing the motherboard PCIE chips and card surviving due to wrong output, strange!



Yeah the card is kicking in SLI right now on my old pc.


----------

